

Xiaomi Introduces GoPro-Style Action Camera - digital55
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/01/xiaomi-yi-action-camera/

======
bt3
Xiaomi is a fantastic company, but I think they are still unavailable to most
Westerns. Having never lived in China, I'm not sure how difficult is it to buy
a Western-produced good (e.g. iPhone), but I know from trying to buy an Xiaomi
product in the past, it's rather difficult.

There is no "direct" avenue of purchase, and the only reputable suppliers seem
to tack on huge premiums that all but negate the usual price advantage that
Xiaomi provides.

A nifty, suspiciously similar looking device that likely will never make it to
US consumers hands, or even their minds. Have you ever tried to explain to
someone non-tech who Xiaomi is? Same goes when people ask if my OnePlus One is
an HTC product.

~~~
cpswan
The SJ4000 and similar Go Pro clones have been finding their way out of China
via the usual eBay channels, so I'd be surprised if the same doesn't happen
with this provided that they do an English language firmware.

